# Yahoo- IBS and RLS Together? Wow! (HealthandAge)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

IBS and RLS Together? Wow! Both the irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and the restless legs syndrome (RLS) are difficult-to-treat conditions that cause real distress.View the full article


----------

